# mystery bomb, grand finale hit



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*someone's going out of the bombing biz! somebody sent me a ton of sticks today with a note saying that this was their last bomb. thanks a ton? who am i thanking though? that was super generous of you mystery bomber. check out the stuff guys and tell me if you have a clue!

much respect!*


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

mystery man strikes again:biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*20 cigars and the dude doesn't even say who he is. wow*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Man, his last bomb? You mean we can't speculate anymore? 

At least he went out with a bang!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Those look familiar...did you get hit by Devil Dog yet?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*no return address either. but it had a kinky, maybe a texan?*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Those look familiar...did you get hit by Devil Dog yet?


*no, but i've seen his calling card, wasn't like this!*


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats pretty cool whoever it is. To bad its there last bomb


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats on being his or her last bombing victim.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Show a picture of the note...


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*here it is*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice you have to respect a good mystery huh?


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt,

There is only one guy I have seen that does the DIY 5'er bags like that. I know you have been hit by him before.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

hmmmmmmm.....mysterious.....very mysterious... 

Nice Hit though!


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

I was hit by the bomber also much thanks


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Who is this masked Man


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

congrats on having the honor of being this masked b/sotl's last victim. he/she *DEFINITELY* has good taste


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

man, what a way to go out!
great hit, you masked man!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats how you go out in style
way to go mystery bomber
you left many in your wake


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

heck I kinda got choked up for a second. nice hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

So ends the mystery bomber... Nice hit!!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

You are a lucky man. very nice.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

All good things must come to an end.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

nice way to go out...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes-

Who was that masked man???


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Serious last hit


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice hit for a nice guy!


----------



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

canney said:


> heck I kinda got choked up for a second. nice hit


Me too Greg, that note really got to me:lol:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice way to go out!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Yikes-
> 
> Who was that masked man???


I don't know for sure.....But I think he is a Smokin cool guy!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! He did a great run.

Congrats!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

The end? More a pause I ges! Once you get the taste....


----------

